# Breast Cancer Auction 2



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Once again I will be helping my wife raise money for her 20 mile breast cancer walk for the Susan G. Komen walk for the cure. This year I will be putting up two four packs of breeders and one young bird six pack ready around April of next year. Last year we raised over $800 dollars. Wingsonfire opted to not take the breeders this year, but instead opt for a young bird kit coming his way in the spring. Norm Poehlman has already donated and has a box of breeders coming his way. The breeders will be from the following pairs this year. 

1. Ed and Charlotte (the best in my loft have bred many winners and children breed many winners)

2. Maverick and Pinkie (My futurity winner x Mark's 801 blood. This bird is 1/4 Warren's bloodline)

3. Red Rose 2363 x Miller 678 (Nothing like a bird off a son of Red Rose Motown Missile. 678 who was a sister of our clubs 200 mile winner. She is also a grand daughter of Ed. She bred two birds last year. Both hit top 10% with a 4th and 20th in the club vs over 350 birds. Her sire won at 250m)

4. DRO 838 x 47192 (Bred second high points bird in the club in 09. This year they have hit three top 10% in two races. 838 is a son of Ed and 47192 is off Tiger)

5. 329 x 7797 (This pair has bred GFTG 105 that is flying for Mark in the PT race. 329 is brother to second high points bird in 09. 7797 is off Mark's 801)

6. Tiger and 620 (Bred Josepe's 1006 in the PT race. Tiger is a foundation breeder with a winning rap sheet. 620 is Mark's hen down from Ludo and President birds of Warren's)

7. Ned and Snake Charmer (Bred my winner last year by 6 minutes at 252 miles 364 birds.)

8. DRO 1447 x 136 (This splash bird is the best looking bird I have ever bred. He is out of a son of Buzz and 136 a Vic Miller Hen that has bred some very nice birds.)

I will get some pics and pedigrees out soon. Auction will end near the end of the month.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats a 60 mile walk 20 miles for three days. The breeders will go out at the end of the month.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Where do we make the bids? I've got a 100 dollar bid on the number 6 pair, thank you.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

lmorales4 said:


> Where do we make the bids? I've got a 100 dollar bid on the number 6 pair, thank you.


Imorales it is not for the pair but the bird off the pair. Sorry if I did not make that clear.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Once again I will be helping my wife raise money for her 20 mile breast cancer walk for the Susan G. Komen walk for the cure. This year I will be putting up two four packs of breeders and one young bird six pack ready around April of next year. Last year we raised over $800 dollars. Wingsonfire opted to not take the breeders this year, but instead opt for a young bird kit coming his way in the spring. Norm Poehlman has already donated and has a box of breeders coming his way. *The breeders will be from the following pairs this year. *
> 
> The birds up for bid will be off the following pairs. I have already had some interest in specific birds. What I am going to do is to pair them up Hen to Cock and then put peds up and pedigrees. I will pair them up how they have worked for me. I also have two birds off each pair, so I will select the ones that work well with others. The boxes will have two pairs four birds total from the list.
> Let me know if you would rather me do four pairs instead of four packs. I could also do a four pack and two separate pairs. Some have already shown interest to the point I may just do $100 a pair donation plus shipping I throw in the box. Let me know what you think?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Southtown likes #7 and Imorales likes #6 bird if I go the pair rout they will have first right at those two bird and their pair.

The goal is to get you some good birds and help the foundation. Let me know what works best for you. I will be looking the birds over this weekend and getting specific band numbers and sexes. I will get them paired up on paper. If a pair is more affordable we can go that route.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it is just great you send your best, and then you give all the $$ to a great cause. Last year I donated to the cause in your name and will do the same this year, but you need to put up a link so it goes in your wife's name." that's how I did it last year " Keep up the good work.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Crazy Pete said:


> I think it is just great you send your best, and then you give all the $$ to a great cause. Last year I donated to the cause in your name and will do the same this year, but you need to put up a link so it goes in your wife's name." that's how I did it last year " Keep up the good work.
> Thanks, Dave


Thanks Dave
I will have her put a link up when she wakes up. She put 10 miles in this morning in training.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You better get her a fresh pair of Dr Scholls Inserts, and tell her we think she is doing a great thing. Not every body could walk that much, I couldn't.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

She wears those five toe shoes. No blisters.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

This might be a dumb questions but, is it for just one baby or the pair of babies from the pairing?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

pigeonnewb said:


> This might be a dumb questions but, is it for just one baby or the pair of babies from the pairing?


One from each pairing. I will be putting them together in pairs or four packs. So it will be for two to four birds. 

Sorry I kind of jumped the gun on telling which birds will be up for auction. I will be pairing them up in the next couple of days and getting pictures out. I will run the auctions separately in the for sale section. Look for them soon. Thanks everyone for all your interest.


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the mention.Looking forward to receiving your birds.
Norm


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

For those how just want to donate a bit and not try for the birds, your donation would be much appreciated. My wife really appreciates the support from the pigeon guys. 
Thanks a bunch. 
Link
http://www.the3day.org/site/TRC/2011/ArizonaEvent2011pg=peditor&fr_id=1600&px=5248003


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well that did not get us there. Try this one:http://www.the3day.org/site/TR/2011/ArizonaEvent2011px=5248003&pg=personal&fr_id=1600


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in for 100. I would like number 2.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

This is the direct link to Amy Hill Grandma's Juggernauts. 
https://secure3.convio.net/npt/site...TYPE=20&JServSessionIdr004=wbs5g3et31.app322a


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

g-pigeon said:


> I'm in for 100. I would like number 2.


g they will be in pairs. When I get them paired up I will put you in for a bid with #2 and its pairing. I may also just do a $100 a pair donation plus shipping. So you could get the birds for about $140. I will get pics and peds up next weekendish.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Can an administrator delete posts 14 and 15 for me. They are blind links. Thanks


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Once again I will be helping my wife raise money for her 20 mile breast cancer walk for the Susan G. Komen walk for the cure. This year I will be putting up two four packs of breeders and one young bird six pack ready around April of next year. Last year we raised over $800 dollars. Wingsonfire opted to not take the breeders this year, but instead opt for a young bird kit coming his way in the spring. Norm Poehlman has already donated and has a box of breeders coming his way. The breeders will be from the following pairs this year.
> 
> 1. Ed and Charlotte (the best in my loft have bred many winners and children breed many winners)
> 
> ...


Well thought I would get the info for the birds out this weekend but spend about 4 hours with them today and every birds is acting like a cock. So It might be a cock bird auction. So far I Think know the following. 
The bird from pair:
1 will be a cock
2 Hen?
Pair 3 cock
Pair 4 cock
Pair 5 Hen
Pair 6 Hen
Pair 7 Cock?
Pair 8 Hen


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

If it stands I will pair them up the following:
1. Ed and Charlotte x 2. Maverick and Pinkie (gpigeon will have first crack)
3. Red Rose 2363 x Miller 678 x 8. DRO 1447 x 136 
7. Ned and Snake Charmer x 6. Tiger and 620 
4. DRO 838 x 47192 x 5. 329 x 7797


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will look to start the auction next weekend. Still thinking of whether to have a set price or have start and stop dates. Shipping will be first of November. The birds are about on the 7th flight and getting in tail feathers. They are starting to look really nice. Get peds and pictures up soon.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Im kind of lost on this auction thing I guess ill just wait for the actual auction before I put in another bid.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

lmorales4 said:


> Im kind of lost on this auction thing I guess ill just wait for the actual auction before I put in another bid.


I think I am also a bit lost. Trying to make it simple but have just confused everyone. I will get it straight soon so we can get going. I have been quite busy the last few days. Sorry.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

gpigeon 
The bird off Maverick and Pinkie may not work out for the pairing gender wise. I may need to put a bird in its place. If so I will hold the bird for you if you want Him/her. I am thinking it is a cock and need a hen for the pairing. 
I will have a video out shortly of the birds in the auction. I may need to replace it with Hen off of the Redrose pair or a hen off my Freddy and Primavera. Primavera was on the drop in last years race I won. These 5 month old birds are giving me fits. All the hens are exerting themselves and acting like cocks.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have replace the #2 bird or hen in pair #1 with a hen off of "Primavera" my bird that was equal 1st last year. The Sire is Freddy who has raised me a bunch of points birds including a combine winner for Mark "Ace in The Hole". I will have a video shortly. This bird is a sibling to LL 106 from the PT race. The birds was lost but did have a 7th in the club and top 20 in the combine. I will get pedigrees up shortly.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

How I will work the auction is as follows:
I will start the bidding at $75 for the pair plus shipping. The bid will go to the Susan G. Komen foundation as a donation. The shipping to me via Paypal to cover costs should be less than $50 per pair. I will have a buy now option at $125. If you want to bid on more than one pair, I will combine shipping. I should be able to throw in the boxes. I am working on the video. I do have a few pairs that have same sex siblings that I will select the better of the two. I think I have them sexed correctly, but a few are giving me issues. The cocks should be set. If the hen turns out to be a cock before shipping I will send both cocks and find a hen for you. Want everyone that bids to get a solid pair. Its all for a good cause.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will also put up a young bird kit of 6 starting at $100 plus shipping with a $250 buy now option. You can fly them or breed from them. I will start this auction Monday at 7:00 PM Eastern time to give people a chance to see this. 
Thanks.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

That's fine randy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You may want to either put the final information in the first post or start a new thread to clear up some confusion


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will post each auction in the for sale section. That way this will not get so mixed up. I will only start the six pack of youngsters first today. Just got home and am a bit tired.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I put the first pair of birds for the auction along with the six pack of next years young birds on the For sale section in PT. I bred these birds specifically for the auction. They are the best I have. Birds off breeders of winners and birds off winners.


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

I have not forgotten about the shipping charges I said I would send you. I will send them along with the book, after next Wednesday. At the present time I am in North Carolina visiting my daughter and her new baby. Will return to Baltimore next Wednesday or Thursday. Thank you for your patience.
Norm Poehlman


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

poehlno said:


> I have not forgotten about the shipping charges I said I would send you. I will send them along with the book, after next Wednesday. At the present time I am in North Carolina visiting my daughter and her new baby. Will return to Baltimore next Wednesday or Thursday. Thank you for your patience.
> Norm Poehlman


No problem, Thanks again.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Auction for the second pair will start tonight. I am trying to get a video up, but the pairs may be sold before I do.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I posted the second pair in the auction in the for sale section.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have posted the 3rd and 4th pairs. These are siblings of the PT birds 1006 and 105. Happy bidding.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The first and second auctions have ended. The 3rd and 4th pairs are still for grabs.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Only one auction is left to bid on.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

All the auctions have ended. After they are over, I will assess what birds I have remaining. I have had some interest from other fliers for birds. I may can get some out for shipping and a some feed money. 

Thanks everyone for your donations. 26 birds will be going out to six different fliers. Should total over $1000. This will also allow my wife to reach her goal and also donate locally to breast cancer charity.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The local donations will come from the fly rod I am building.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well all was going smoothly until I today when I boxed the birds up to ship them for mtripOH, g-pigeon and to send Mark's birds back to him. I had them all boxed up and ready to ship and put in the garage for my father in law to ship off. I left for work. My father in law is staying with us in his camp trailer and was to ship them off around 10:00am. He is about 10 yards in front of the garage. Something got to the birds and tore up all the boxes. There were feathers everywhere. 12 out of 14 birds are safe at this time. 1049 the nice splash bird is missing along with a hen for Mark, Ace in the hole. A few were still in the boxes, two trapped in this evening, the rest were caught in the garage and one is in ICU. The other two are AWOL. Don't know what got into the boxes but it had to be strong to rip holes in shipping boxes.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Just wanted to thank Mark and MtripOH for their understanding and wanted to let them know that I will make things right. g-pigeon will be getting his birds a week late and I have a call into him. Sometimes pigeon fliers can be a pain in the butt, but when the chips are down they always pick you up. 
Thanks again.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well on a higher note. My wife leaves tomorrow for Phoenix for the walk. She has earned over $2800 for the walk. Over $1000 of it is from the PT family. Her team of 5 girls has raised around $16,000. Thank you everyone for your donations.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I hope the other two show up.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Well on a higher note. My wife leaves tomorrow for Phoenix for the walk. She has earned over $2800 for the walk. Over $1000 of it is from the PT family. Her team of 5 girls has raised around $16,000. Thank you everyone for your donations.


That is awesome! Her team did a great job! Thanks again Randy, for your call. I really appreciate the fact that you made the call to me. Like I said earlier, things happen. I know I dont really know you at all but from what I have read here you seem to be a pretty stellar guy. You have helped a lot of fliers out and get a good start. I think that speaks volumes. I would love to hear that 1049 shows up. She is one fine looking bird!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

1266 showed up tonight. I am sending him to Mark. His Kona bird that flew in Michigan also came in when I called at feeding. She took about three rounds and then flew right into the loft. She walked out and then flew up to the fence. I banged on the landing board and then went and opened the trap. She flew over and dropped in. Something to be said for Mark's training a few years back. I am letting her spend the night with her man tonight. Reward her.


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Randy
Sorry to hear about your bad luck! They say everything happens for a reason. Sometimes it's hard to realize. I haven't forgotten about shipping charges I said I would send you. It is on the way! Hang in there
Norm


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Norm
How are the birds doing?


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats some bad luck randy.
hope they all show up
i am not in a rush so whenever you can send them out.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry about the bad luck, wish every body would keep their dog on a leash or in a fenced yard.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Crazy Pete said:


> Sorry about the bad luck, wish every body would keep their dog on a leash or in a fenced yard.
> Dave


You can never underestimate a predator. They were in my garage in boxes zip tied shut and taped, 10 yards from my father-in-law. 5416 the injured bird is still alive. I doctored him with neosporin and washed the wounds. I will start him on anti-biotics tonight. He is in pretty bad shape, but is warm and isolated. I will start shooting water into him if I think he is not drinking enough. Lesson learned. From now on I will box them up and leave them inside until time to ship. Birds are tough. They always amaze me.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

5416 passed away this afternoon. Makes me sick. He was Mark's bird and bred our best birds this year. I am going to pull the young that flew well and bring them back to breed. The other two birds missing have not shown up yet. Has not been a good week.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Randy, so sorry to hear about 5416.  I hope that your week brightens up for you.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Talked to Mark and a few guys about securing 5415's bloodlines. Mark is pretty upset and understandable. He was the best breeder for the course we flew this year. I will bring back three or four offspring from him off the race team. Sucks that we lost him and the hen I bred him to. Seems to be how my luck is going this year. I lost "Primavera" to a snake. Also the parents of 105 from the PT race went AWOL when I left the door open. One thing about pigeon raising is, you loose good birds from time to time. Predators are part of this business. Think I am going to go get in the hot tub.


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Randy
the birds I received from you are doing well, I think I have too many cocks, and not enough hens. Time will tell. Do you have Skype capabilities on your home PC, it would be nice to talk and see your person at the same time.
Norm


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Norm I have tried doing skype but did not have much luck. I will try this weekend to get it working. Would also like to talk with you. I think Becky's cold cocked theory might just have merit. Most of the birds I bred last year were cock birds. We had record cold last year. I tried to get you hens, but every time I thought I had a hen it acted like a lobster. Frustrating sexing young birds in the middle of the molt when the days are growing short and they just sit there. I think I am going to be short hens also.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Time to re-group and get the birds out this weekend. 1049 is still not back yet, but I think I have a hen I can ship in her place. The ups and downs of pigeon racing.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

One more thing to think about. I you give a guy the worst eyed birds that darkens young birds, feeds correctly, uses motivation, and trains well, he will beat your winners, nice eyed birds etc if all you do is fly natural to a perch. I think in the US we spend way too much time training molting birds to death. There is always that one guy who kicks everyones butt. Why, better methods, not eyes, not basket, not throat. His birds have full wings.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> One more thing to think about. I you give a guy the worst eyed birds that darkens young birds, feeds correctly, uses motivation, and trains well, he will beat your winners, nice eyed birds etc if all you do is fly natural to a perch. I think in the US we spend way too much time training molting birds to death. There is always that one guy who kicks everyones butt. Why, better methods, not eyes, not basket, not throat. His birds have full wings.


Must not have gotten enough sleep here. This was supposed to post elsewhere.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Got a text from the wife. She made it through day two, 40 of 60 miles down. She is having feed and hip problems. Last day tomorrow. I think the boxes will come in Monday and I will get birds out Tuesday or Wednesday. 1049 is not back yet, but I think I have a solution. I finished the fly rod today. The winner was not from PT. He was a guy in our dart league that bought about $100 worth of tickets. I think she might sit out next year. If so I will try and raise money for another worthy cause. Maybe sponser another walker.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Birds will ship out tomorrow.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Wife made it home tonight. Finished all 60 miles.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank your wife for all her hard work . I lost my Dad a few years back to a different kind of cancer and my wifes Mother passed this summer to cancer so I want to help you next year in your fund raising effort. I have some nice birds that produce winners I could donate some young birds for your auction if you think that would help. PM me when you have time and we'll talk. Thanks again for all your and your wifes hard work. 
Eric


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Tell your wife thanks, I couldn't walk 60 mi in a month let alone 3 days. You do this next year and I'll donate again as I have also lost family members to cancer.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Will do thank you


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

U should be very proud of your wife..


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Birds will ship out tomorrow.


Picked up the pigeons this morning at 5:30  . 5 great looking birds, to say the least. They all look healthy and are cooing away. Got them settled in and gave them some food and water, even gave them the pine needles that were in the box to make them feel at home. Thanks again Randy for your kindness and generosity. I noticed that I shorted you on the shipping charge. Will send what I owe via Pay Pal.


----------

